# شقة مودرن على الاخر



## zoromba (17 يونيو 2007)

شقة مودرن على الاخر


----------



## علي الغريباوي (17 يونيو 2007)

هدوووووووووووووووووووء تام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Eng. Mithaq (18 يونيو 2007)

ممتاززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز


----------



## m.latreche (18 يونيو 2007)

مشكوووووووور على هذه الصور


----------



## ياسمينة (18 يونيو 2007)

وااو وايد حلوو 
انت صممته؟ بالاوتوكاد و الا برنامج ثاني؟


----------



## zoromba (19 يونيو 2007)

انا راسموا اوتوكاد ومن ثم ماكس


----------



## سحر+مهندسة (19 يونيو 2007)

ماشاء الله عليك 
تصميم بديع واظهار اجمل


----------



## الجاه (20 يونيو 2007)

شكرا مع تقديري ............


----------



## mansy1985 (21 يونيو 2007)

مممممم انا حاسس ان الشقه حق يعني صغيره كمساحه و مش شرحه و برحه و كده

اللون الابيض الطاغي ما بيبقاش حلو عشان الزغلله و الحوارات دي

علي ما اعتقد مكنش لازم تدخل معاه الوان بيجات او بنيات او نبيتي استخدم بس درجات الاحمر و الرماديات مع الاببيض

انت عامل خلع في الحيطه جواه اسبوتات و عامل ارفف و لذلك المنطقي انك تحط فيهم تحف او زهريات الخ الخ

الماتريالات معظمها عريان يعني من غير texture او grain يعني مثلا الارضيه تاخد مابه بامب مربعات و كده عشان هيه ارضيه

حد يحط تليفزيون جمب الشباك!! و حد يحط اساسا كنبه ادام الشباك الكبير!!امال الناس حتتحرك و تخرج للبلكونه ازاي(واضح انها بلكونه مادام الازاز واصل للارض)

فين النباتات الظل الداخليه

بصوره عامه خطوطك حلوه و التصميم كتصميم ظريف بس ينقصه الاهتمام اكتر بالتفاصيل

و معلش علي النقد انا بدي رايي ليس الا

و بالتوفيق يا معلم في شغلك الجاي


----------



## ezoo (21 يونيو 2007)

ممكن ترسل لي الخرط المعماريه لو سمحت . وشكرا


----------



## zoromba (21 يونيو 2007)

تمام الحمد لله


----------



## كريم العاني (21 يونيو 2007)

حلوة جدا تسلم على الصور


----------



## 3bdalr7man (21 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراااااااا التصميم فعلا فيه هدوء وبساطة شديدة جداا جعلت الشكل النهائى اكثر جمالا


----------



## zoromba (21 يونيو 2007)

الحمد لله الحمد لله


----------



## zoromba (22 يونيو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## YAAF12 (22 يونيو 2007)

ماشاء الله تباك الله تصميم اكثر من رائع
والى الامام


----------



## YAAF12 (22 يونيو 2007)

عفوا تبارك الله


----------



## zoromba (22 يونيو 2007)

ان شاء الله


----------



## RBF (23 يونيو 2007)

very nice design,.. felt like i'm in plane or smthing


----------



## نداء فلسطين (23 يونيو 2007)

مرحبا 
اكتيير حلوه الشقه ...ز اللون الابيض معروف بيعطي هدوء وساع واذا كانت الشقه اصغيره فالمفروض تستخدم ابيض علشان تعطيها واساع اكتر 
بس انا بعرف انو اللون الاحمر بخلي الوحد عصبي يعني استخداموا في المنازل الهادئ مو صحه 
وانا ابفضل انو ما يستخدم اللون الاحمر الاضاءه وكانت الكنبه لون خمري لانو بعدو اللونين عن بعض 
بس حلوه ويسلموا ايديك


----------



## zoromba (24 يونيو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## miss decor (24 يونيو 2007)

حلوه مرررررره مشالله


----------



## zoromba (24 يونيو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## م. حيدر (25 يونيو 2007)

عاشت الايادي فعلا جهود مشكورةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## ابو يوسف888 (26 يونيو 2007)

شكرا على الصور


----------



## zoromba (26 يونيو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## zoromba (29 يونيو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## مصطفى الطيب (29 يونيو 2007)

ممكن تبعتلى المساقط المعماريه دى شقه سوبر لوكس


----------



## zoromba (29 يونيو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## zoromba (30 يونيو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## mido_49 (30 يونيو 2007)

ايه واد الحلاوة دى تسلم ايدك يا باشا وعايزبن اكتر


----------



## salah al ali (30 يونيو 2007)

جميله ورائعه--تحتاج الئ جراءة في الالوان اكثر--


----------



## zoromba (1 يوليو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## zoromba (5 يوليو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## zoromba (10 يوليو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## vrayman (10 يوليو 2007)

انت برنس يا مان


----------



## SOOSAH (10 يوليو 2007)

مرحبا 
ممكن اشوف البلانات لاني حاسه ان فيه دستورشن بالاشكال
ولكن انا شايفه ان المشروع كبلانات مدروس
والفتحات بالجدار والاضاءة السبوت مالاوم يكون فيها مزهريات او اي شي 
تعليقي الوحيد على خامه كنب اخر منظور اظن انه مش مناسب للنمط less is more!!!
لكن الشغل جدا رائع وصراحه اول صورة مش باين عليها انها معموله بالكمبيوتر انا ظنيت انها صور حقيقية والله العظيم
شكرا اخوي


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (10 يوليو 2007)

عمل رائع وفقك الله


----------



## zoromba (12 يوليو 2007)

ما شاء ،، الله تبارك الله ،،


----------



## zoromba (15 يوليو 2007)

دانا طلعت جامد اوى فى الديزين


----------



## للزحف اصول (17 يوليو 2007)

حلو بس ياريت متحطش اضاءات حمرا جنب tv


----------



## zoromba (17 يوليو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## cercatrova (17 يوليو 2007)

*mansy1985 
DO KNOW WHAT IS .... MODERNE DESIGN .
OPEN UR MINDE PLZ.
 *


----------



## سامي الصبحي (18 يوليو 2007)

ماشاء الله ..
تصميم جميل جدا ..
وفقك الله اخوي .....


----------



## zoromba (21 يوليو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## أسماء نمر (25 يوليو 2007)

كتير حلوة
السقف مشغول عليه بطريقة حلوة وتوزيع الإضاءة بجنن
كتير حلو مع ألوان الهادية والرايقة 
عنجد فظييييع


----------



## zoromba (26 يوليو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## zoromba (26 يوليو 2007)

وشكرا على اهتمامكوا


----------



## أروى (27 يوليو 2007)

الشقة فعلا رائعة جدااااااااا


----------



## almadany (29 يوليو 2007)

الله يعطيك العافيه على الديكورات
و على هذه الصور الجميله والذوق الراقي
تحياتي


----------



## zoromba (30 يوليو 2007)

وشكرا على اهتمامكوا


----------



## zoromba (1 أغسطس 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## حازم العطيفى (1 أغسطس 2007)

استعمال ودقه الفى راى عندك رائع فعلا


----------



## zoromba (1 أغسطس 2007)

تمام جدا شكرا على اهتمامكوا


----------



## كرم يوسف (2 أغسطس 2007)

*الشقة*

موضوع هايل جدا ونلتقى ان شاء اللة


----------



## zoromba (2 أغسطس 2007)

تمام جدا شكرا على اهتمامكوا


----------



## zoromba (3 أغسطس 2007)

تمام جدا شكرا على اهتمامكوا


----------



## alaa_1986 (4 أغسطس 2007)

mashallah amazing designs
it looks so real mashallah ur work is fantastic .
wish u all the best and developing inshallah


----------



## yosefahmed (6 أغسطس 2007)

الله يعطيك الف عافية .......فعلا التصميم الداخلي رائع
يوسف


----------



## نديم xp (6 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور اخوي بارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد ابراهيم احمد (6 أغسطس 2007)

تصميم رائع جداَ
الى الامام


----------



## رسول الفهد (6 أغسطس 2007)

عاشت ايدك تصميم رائع والوان جميله


----------



## zoromba (8 أغسطس 2007)

تمام جدا شكرا على اهتمامكوا


----------



## zoromba (11 أغسطس 2007)

ماشاء الله لاقوة الا بالله


----------



## zoromba (13 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووورين


----------



## zoromba (13 أغسطس 2007)

thnxxxxxxxx


----------



## لندا محمد (15 أغسطس 2007)

لا جميل جداااا يابشمهندس هادئ والالوان حلوة وهادية
بس فعلا الكنبة اللى امام الشباك ليه؟؟؟
وكمان ينقصه ولو نبات ظل واحد يدى لمسة خضراء بالداخل؟؟


----------



## بقايا الأطلال (15 أغسطس 2007)

that's very gooood

thank's


----------



## ميرو (15 أغسطس 2007)

ايه الذوق العالى ده الشغل حلو اوى على فكرة وذوقه عالى


----------



## معماري ناقد (15 أغسطس 2007)

يعني يا اخي بتكرر الحمدلله

كلنا نحمد الله فله الحمد في الاولى والاخرة .

هل ترد على اخونا mansy1985 

انا ارى ان لديك الكثير لترد عليه لكن لا اعلم لماذا لم ترد لغاية الان ؟!

على كل تعليقي على العمل انه جيد جدا والاظهار رائع .

الى الامام


----------



## zoromba (22 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على ردودكم


----------



## ايهاب-المصري (22 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ العزيز 
بارك الله فيك ويسر لك الخير و علمك ما لم تكن تعلم
باي البرامج انشأت الصور و هل ممكن توجهني الي الطريق الصحيح
لاخراج مثل تلك النماذج
جزيت كل الخير


----------



## rafter (22 أغسطس 2007)

فعلا هايله


----------



## zoromba (24 أغسطس 2007)

اولا انت بتنشأ التصميم اما بالوتوكاد او بالثرى دى ماكس 
ومن ثم نبدأ بالفرش على ثرى دى مكس 
كل المطلوب منك انك تعمل سيرش على كل مايخص 
3dmax tutorial
وهتلاقى الاف دروس التعليم اللى ان شاء الله راح تفيدك


----------



## معمارى تحت الانشاء (24 أغسطس 2007)

حلو حلو قوى


----------



## zoromba (26 أغسطس 2007)

thnxxxxxxxx


----------



## حسنيه (26 أغسطس 2007)

حلوه اوى بس التفاصيل ناقصه كتير
ياريت تشرح بترسمه كاد ازاى
ياريت الاقى برنامج الماكس بجد هاموت عليه ومش لاقياه خالص
وياريت تنزل دروس عن الشغل بالماكس للداخلى 
انا كترت فى طلباتى بس الاجر والثواب عند الله اصلى هاسيب العماره واشتغل حاجه تانيه


----------



## zoromba (27 أغسطس 2007)

طيب هحاول ربنا يسهل


----------



## zoromba (27 أغسطس 2007)

هو ممكن تكلمينى على اليميل هيكون الحوار اسرع عشان اشرحلك ازاى تنتزلى البرنامج

وانا هدورلك لو لاقيت هقولك ان شاء الله


----------



## zoromba (27 أغسطس 2007)

zoromba @ ho t mail . c o m


----------



## الوفية دائما (27 أغسطس 2007)

ما شاء الله ...جميل


----------



## لو كوربوزييه (27 أغسطس 2007)

عادية ...مافيهاش جديد


----------



## حسنيه (27 أغسطس 2007)

ممكن ميلك على ****** لانى فعلا محتاجه البرنامج ياريت تهتم


----------



## حسنيه (27 أغسطس 2007)

اصلى ميلى على الهوت ميل مش شغال


----------



## wesaaaa (27 أغسطس 2007)

شغل ممتاز جدا بالتوفيق يارب .........


----------



## zoromba (28 أغسطس 2007)

zoromba 0 1 2 @ ya ho o . com


----------



## حسنيه (28 أغسطس 2007)

معلشى انا مبتدئه لسه مش حريفه فى الكمبيوتر ده ميلى ممكن تبعتلى لانى مش عارفه اضيفك ومعلشى انا تقلت عليك doaa_depo2002***********


----------



## zoromba (28 أغسطس 2007)

لا والله انت اؤمرى بس

بس امكتبلى ايمليك كويس


----------



## لو كوربوزييه (28 أغسطس 2007)

مش شايف ...وبطل يا زورومبة الحركات النص كم دي


----------



## حسنيه (28 أغسطس 2007)

الله يكرمك بجد مش عارفه اشكرك ازاى


----------



## zoromba (29 أغسطس 2007)

يا ريت البيه لوكوربوزية يبطل خفة دم ويعرفنا ويرينا شغلوا بلاش يبقى بتاع كلام وبس


----------



## zoromba (3 سبتمبر 2007)

(لوكوربوزيو _________كمرمبة يعنى )






















ده الاسم الجديد اللى انا سميتهولوا ( لوكوربوزية _ كرمبة )
تحرير/حذف الرسالة


----------



## الصبا (3 سبتمبر 2007)

ذوق رفيع جدا فى اختيار الinterior
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zoromba (4 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zoromba (4 سبتمبر 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## ساجدة لله (5 سبتمبر 2007)

حلويين اووووووى


----------



## zoromba (5 سبتمبر 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## معماري رومنسي (6 سبتمبر 2007)

رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (6 سبتمبر 2007)

ماشاء الله عليك تسلم ايديك بجد مناظير تحتاج الوقوف احتراما لها

واسف على تاخري بالرد عليك ما كنتش عارف ان في مناظير حلوة

كذا في منتدانا تسلم :12: 


_سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك اشهد الا اله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك_


----------



## zoromba (6 سبتمبر 2007)

ربنا يخليك ويكرمك يا ( معمارى حتى الرمق ) على الكلام الزوق ده :16:


----------



## ragabgogo (6 سبتمبر 2007)

فعلا التصميم جميل والأخراج جميل وربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله


----------



## مناي (7 سبتمبر 2007)

شقة جميلة وهادية

مشكور على الصور


----------



## zoromba (7 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## سامح عمارة (8 سبتمبر 2007)

العمل جيد يا اخى 
ولكن لاكورنيشة ليست كما ينبغى


----------



## zoromba (8 سبتمبر 2007)

اوك شكرا على التعليق


----------



## zoromba (12 سبتمبر 2007)

.الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## الفادي (15 سبتمبر 2007)

والله رائعه


----------



## agms909 (17 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي علي هذه التصميمات فعلا جميلة


----------



## zoromba (20 سبتمبر 2007)

ربنا يباركلك والف شكر على مشارك


----------



## المهندس عمران (22 سبتمبر 2007)

تصميم وعمل اكثر من رائع , موفق يا اخي انشاء الله


----------



## zoromba (26 سبتمبر 2007)

الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات


----------



## zoromba (5 أكتوبر 2007)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zoromba (14 أكتوبر 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## eng_roro4a (15 أكتوبر 2007)

وااااااااااااو جميله اوي والبيت شكله هادئ وتحفه


----------



## zoromba (16 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جدا على هالكرم


----------



## يراودني أمل (16 أكتوبر 2007)

ما شاء الله


----------



## مهندس ياسوو (17 أكتوبر 2007)

والله فعلا تسلم ايدك علي المشروع الرائع ده والله انا متابع مشاريعك من الاول واظن انك محترف جدا في الماكس ياريت تدينا خبراتك في مجال الماكس والاوتوكاد يعنى وكده بقي يعنى قلنل بتصمم ازاى وتدينا فكره يعنى نستفيد كلنا وتحياتى ليك


----------



## zoromba (17 أكتوبر 2007)

اولا ربنا يكرمك اخ ياسوو على الاهتمام


----------



## zoromba (17 أكتوبر 2007)

اول يا اخ ( مهندجس ياسوو )
انا عمتا مازلت طلاب فى رابعة عمارة جامعة قناة السويس
بس الحمد لله اعمل من سنة اولى عمارة فى مكاتب عمارة وديكور
وده اول حاجة ممكن تاخد منها خبرة انا عندى شوية قواعد كدا ماشى عليها

اولا ( مينفعش الواحد يعتمد على الكلية فقط )
ثانيا ( انا بحاول اوصل لحاجة اسمها complx engineering
يعنى مهندس مجمع فيه عدة مهندسين
تكون بتفهم فى التصميم والتفيذ الوشغل مدنى مواقع وكدا وتفهم فى الديكور ونفيذ الديكور
مع كل ده هتلاقى مستوى التصمصم عندك فيه تفكير فى كذا اتجاة
انا وانا بصمم بعمل اول لاى اوت للمشروع وبحدد عليه الزوونج وبعدها على طول ارفع منظور
وابدا اتخيل الاستركشر والواجهة والكتل والبلان فى نفس الوقت لان التصميم لازم يكون وحدة واحدة مش بعد اما اخلص البلانات زى اما بنعمل فى الكلية نبدا فى الوجات وبعد كدا المنظور وده طبعا كلام مش صحيح


----------



## zoromba (17 أكتوبر 2007)

فكل اللى انا نفسى المهندسين كلهم يوصلوا للمهندس المجمع ويفكروا فى كثير من الاتجهات عند التصميم من مسقط وواجة ومنظور وخلاص وكل اما الوحد بيفكر ثرى دى هتلاقى مستواه فى الاظهار بيرتفع اوتوماتيك


----------



## ريهام وجدي (17 أكتوبر 2007)

انت متمكن من الCADو ال Max بس ركز اكتر علي التفاصيل (مثل الستائر وتاثير الهواء عليها وكذلك الخداديات)
لا تستخدم الكرانيش في الاسقف مع ال modern style
وربنا يوفقك


----------



## قمر ليبيا (17 أكتوبر 2007)

حلو هلبا وياريت نشوفوك في اعمال اخرى غير التصميم الداخلي


----------



## sasy0o0o (17 أكتوبر 2007)

هو حلو اوى شغل الكاد والماكس اللى فيها لدرجة العبقرية
لكن كانتيريور وبدون زعل حاسة اناها كان ممكن تكون احلى من كدة بكتر هوة درس وتمكن من الماكس والشغل بالكمبيوتر اكتر ماهو تصميم داخلى ف حاجات كتير اوى مهملة فى التصميم فى بالنسبة للتفاصي 
واعتقد ان الديكور بالذات الداخلى اهم شىء فية التفاصيل


----------



## hamassaus (17 أكتوبر 2007)

اولا 
هو شغل رائع
بل اكثر من رائع
ولكن ينقصة الأخضر كثيرا متمثلا فى النباتات الواجب تواجدها بوفرة
ثانيا
اول ما شفتها افتكرت انها حقيقة ولم يخطر ببالي انها 3 دي ماكس
فأهنيك على مجهودك
ثالثا وهو الأهم 
المعماري الذي يحمع كله
هو افتكاسة مصرية بحته
عشان يكوش ع السوق
والدول المحترمة بتحترم التخصصات
مهندس الديكور لا يتدخل في عمل المعماري او عمل مهندس اللاندسكيب او البلانينج
كما ان شغل الثري دي له تخصصات ايضا
فبعض المكاتب المحترمة بمصر لا تقبل الا بالتخصص
يعني بتاع التكتشر غير بتاع الإضاءة غير الموفمنت
واللي يؤكد كلامي
شوفوا افلام الانيمشن
تلاقي 3 او 4 اضاءة
وكام واحد رسم شخصيات
والشخصيات كذا واحد يمسك موضوع التحريك بتاعها وهكذا
ولهذا هم ما هم عليه الآن
ونحن مانحن عليه الآن
وبالتوفيق دائما ان شاء الله


----------



## zoromba (17 أكتوبر 2007)

اولا ردا على قمر ليبيا انا الحمد لله ليا شغل اكستريور على الممنتدى


----------



## zoromba (17 أكتوبر 2007)

ثانيا ردا على ساسى الشغل ده كان شغلى واانا بتدرب فى مكتب وانا فى تانية عمارة فطبعا مكنش ليا خبرة فى الديكور اوى وبعدين انا لما شوفت شغل الديكور فى التنفيذ مش مهم اوى نكون فى المكتب راسمين التفاصيل على اللوحة ولكن مهم اوى التخيل


----------



## zoromba (17 أكتوبر 2007)

ثالثا ردا على الاخ hamassause يعنى ممكن اعرف انت بتشتغل ايه


----------



## zoromba (17 أكتوبر 2007)

يعنى انت سمعت قبل كدا عن واحد اسموا نورمن فوستر ده معارى عبقرى عارف هو معمارى عبقرى ليه عشان هو دارس الهندسة المدنية وهو مهندس معارى وبشدة بيصمم مبانى مش ممكن اى حد يتخيلها الا هو ولا حتى المهندس المدنى وانت بتجيب مثال على كلامك جبت مثال عن الافلام والنيميشن هل انت شايف ان انت كمهندس ممكن تشتغل زىى بتاع الانيميشن وبيعدين المكاتب اللى فى مصر اللى مش بتشغل الا التخصصات ديه طبعا عايز واحد متخصص فى حاجة بس يكون فاهم وعشان تكون فاهم لازن تكون زىى مانا بقولك كومبلكس وانا طبعا الكلام ده جبتوا من تجارب ناس اعرفهم بيعملوا فى الخارج المانيا ووالاماارت وقطر ودول عربية كثيرة وفرنسا والله انا لسه تجارب لناس اعرفهم فى كل البلاد ديه فانا من هذه التجارب وصلت للكلام ده


----------



## zoromba (17 أكتوبر 2007)

اما موضوع التخصص ده فانت غصب عنك هلاقى نفسك بتميل الا شىء ما بس اما تكون متميز فى الشغل ده هتلاقى نفسك افضل 

انا بحب الهندسة المدنية جدااااااااا انا ليه مشروع على المنتدى محطة سكة حديد شوفها كدا وقولى ايه رايك


----------



## hamassaus (18 أكتوبر 2007)

انا مهندس معماري
وصدقني سبب بلوتنا في مصر هي غياب التخصص


----------



## hamassaus (18 أكتوبر 2007)

zoromba قال:


> اما موضوع التخصص ده فانت غصب عنك هلاقى نفسك بتميل الا شىء ما بس اما تكون متميز فى الشغل ده هتلاقى نفسك افضل
> 
> انا بحب الهندسة المدنية جدااااااااا انا ليه مشروع على المنتدى محطة سكة حديد شوفها كدا وقولى ايه رايك


يعني تقصد انك درست هندسة السكك الحديدية
وصممت المحطة بناء على كدة مواعيد دخول وخروج القطارات والقطارات الطوالي والمناشي والمراكز وووووو - كما كنت اسمع من مهندسي مدني ايام الكلية
ولا صممت المحطة كمبنى
لو الأولى طب درستها فين ولو مدرستهاش
سوري يبقى بتهرج ونرجع لكلمتي اللي قولتها مشكلتنا غياب التخصص
ام ا اذا كانت الثانية 
اي تصميم المبنى كديزاين
فده صميم شغلك كمعماري
ولا انت ايه رأيك


----------



## new daz (18 أكتوبر 2007)

شيء راقي .. ولكن.......... تعال لنؤمن ساعة ونتخيل ما اعد الله تعالى للمتقين في جنات النعيم ... اللهم ارزقنا الجنة .. آمين.


----------



## zoromba (18 أكتوبر 2007)

انت مش قادر تفهمنى كويس
ياعم الحج مين اللى قال ان انا بقول التخصص وحش مينفعش تبقى متخصص فى حاجة وانت ملم بباقى الاشياء دولقتى انت تلاقى المصمم ميعرفش الكلام ده يتعمل ازاى ويوعد يهبل فى التصميم وهو مش فاهم اى حاجة وهل ده ينفع شوف يا عم الحج المعاريين العالمين ادخل كدا شوف واسمع عن نورمن فوستر وابقى كمل الحوار اوك انت بتجيب مقاييس ضعيف ةاوى


----------



## sasy0o0o (18 أكتوبر 2007)

انا معاك جدا يازورو فى رايك 
حتى ىف مثل مصرى شهير بيقول اعرف شىء عن كل شىء افضل من ان تعرف كل شىء عن شى ولكن يوما ما سمعت احدا ممن اعرف عدل هذا المثل ليصبح اعرف كل شىء عن كل شىء
فلما لا نكون موسوعين وهذا هو التحدى الاكبر فى التصميم
اشعر ان لك مستقبل باهر من خلال كل مشاريعك يازرور 
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## zoromba (18 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جدا على هالكلام وانا برد ان اتعرف عليك sasay


----------



## zoromba (18 أكتوبر 2007)

zoromba @ hot mail . com


----------



## zoromba (18 أكتوبر 2007)

0 1 2 6 0 7 3 6 3 1 
بس من الشمال لليمين


----------



## خالوو (18 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على مجهوداتك


----------



## zoromba (19 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## zoromba (26 أكتوبر 2007)

thnxxxxxxxx kteeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## zoromba (30 أكتوبر 2007)

thnxxxxxxxx kteeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## اياد عبد اللطيف (3 نوفمبر 2007)

بسيط وجميل وهادئ


----------



## منير الساعاتي (3 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## sherifmadkor (3 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لمجهزدك ولكنى اشعر ان الشقه توحى بجو العمل


----------



## عطور ليبيا (3 نوفمبر 2007)

صراحة تصميم متميز وجميل .........وذوق رفيع فعلا


----------



## m_03_taz (4 نوفمبر 2007)

eshta ya3ny mesh gameeeed awy  ... bahraaag tab3aaan sho3'laaak masha2 allah ... rabena yofa2ny we eyak


----------



## zoromba (15 نوفمبر 2007)

thnxxxxxxxx kteeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## designer mido (15 نوفمبر 2007)

انا معاكم في حكاية الالمام بالتخصصات التانية..لكن برده يفضل فيه تخصص في الشغل و كل واحد يلتزم بدوره في شغله
أنا مثلا تخصصي تصميم داخلي يعني المفروض انا مصمم داخلي أو زي ما بيقولوا الناس مهندس ديكور(علي فكرة التسمية دي غلط بس ما علينا) و مع ذلك بادرس كل سنة مادة عمارة و باعمل مشروع معماري و برده عمارة عندهم كل سنة مادة تصميم داخلي و كمان انا دايما باقرأ و اطلع علي اساسيات الــ structure ....ده مهم ليا في تخصصي لان ال3 تخصصات دي نقدر نقول عليها مكملة لبعض الي حد كبير ..و لكن مش معني كده اني ممكن اشتغل معماري اقصد عمارة خارجية او مهندس مدني , و العكس صحيح..المعماري او المهندس المدني مينفعش يشتغلوا مهندسين عمارة داخلية


----------



## zoromba (16 نوفمبر 2007)

designer mido
جزاك الله كل خير على هالكلام الحلو واخيرا الحمد لله لقيت واحد فاهمنى


----------



## designer mido (16 نوفمبر 2007)

طيب لما احنا متفقين... ممكن بس أعرف ليه اشتغلت في الانتريور مع انه مش تخصصك


----------



## zoromba (17 نوفمبر 2007)

مش عارف والله انا فجاة كدا لقي نفسى بحب الديكور اوى وانا الحمد لله بقالى سنتين شغال فى مكاتب ديكور ( designer mido designer mido is offline
انا عايز اتعرف عليك يا ريت


----------



## محمود السيد حسن (18 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## alaanabil (18 نوفمبر 2007)

ما شاء الله
جميل جدا واليكورات هادية
وهو المطلوب حاليا الواحد مش ناقص دوشه بره وجوه
شكرا على المشاركة


----------



## designer mido (19 نوفمبر 2007)

zoromba قال:


> مش عارف والله انا فجاة كدا لقي نفسى بحب الديكور اوى وانا الحمد لله بقالى سنتين شغال فى مكاتب ديكور ( designer mido designer mido is offline
> انا عايز اتعرف عليك يا ريت


طيب يا زورو أنصحك تحضر دبلومة في التصميم الداخلي عشان يكون شغلك فيه خبرة علمية أكتر ...علي فكرة انا كمان زيك بالظبط تخصصي ديكور و لكن حابب أشتغل كمان في العمارة و ناوي ان شاء الله أحضر دبلومة في هندسة عمارة بعد ما اتخرج..ادعيلي

و شرف ليا اني اتعرف عليك.........
DESIGNER_MIDO*************
DESIGNER_MIDO_001***********


----------



## designer mido (19 نوفمبر 2007)

مش عارف ليه البريد الالكتروني مش بيتبعت كامل....يا ريت تبعتلي بريدك في رسالة خاصة و انا اضيفك


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (19 نوفمبر 2007)

الله ينور علينا و عليك


----------



## hala85 (19 نوفمبر 2007)

تصميم حلو ولستخدامك جيد للانارة


----------



## zoromba (21 نوفمبر 2007)

thnxxxxxxxx kteeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## crismis2000 (21 نوفمبر 2007)

شقة ناعمة كتيير 

شكرا على الصور


----------



## zoromba (22 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## النور القادم (22 نوفمبر 2007)

ترى الصور حلوة و قريبة إلى درجة ما من الحقيقة
بس أرجل الكنبة غير جيدة وكان لازم تكون أكثر قرب للحقيقة
لكن هذا لا يقلل من جمال التصميم أبدا
والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## سنتياغو (23 نوفمبر 2007)

بسيط وحلو

مشكور


----------



## zoromba (7 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## قطرة مطر (7 ديسمبر 2007)

كثير متقن
وديكور بعطي هدوء نفسي عالي
شكرا اخي ابدعت


----------



## jana21 (10 ديسمبر 2007)

التصميم حلو جدا رائع تسلم على الصور والافكار الحلوة


----------



## zoromba (11 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمدالعبادي (12 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ديكوراتى (13 ديسمبر 2007)

تسلم الايادي
والله الواحد محرج يحط اعمله بعد
الشغل الراقي دا:81:


----------



## zoromba (16 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حماده الهنداوي (16 ديسمبر 2007)

تصميم جميل والالوان هادئة وجميلة وشكرا


----------



## الافضل المبتكرين (17 ديسمبر 2007)

نشكرك
و الى اعمالك المتواصلة ان الله


----------



## بريهان (18 ديسمبر 2007)

صور جميلة وربنا يوفقك


----------



## zoromba (21 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## معمارية مشغولة (22 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير
و تقبل مرورى


----------



## zoromba (24 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## عبد الرحمن معوض (24 ديسمبر 2007)

هايلة جدااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## zoromba (25 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## zoromba (1 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## zoromba (3 يناير 2008)

00000000000


----------



## مطلك سليمان (5 يناير 2008)

الشقة رائعة التصميم


----------



## م حسناء (5 يناير 2008)

ماشاء الله عليك فى تناسق الالوان فعلا تصميم رائع واخراج اروع


----------



## هدى محمد أحمد (5 يناير 2008)

هادئة وعمليه


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (5 يناير 2008)

ياتري تكلفه شقة زي دي كام ياجماعة


----------



## الاساس (5 يناير 2008)

ممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممتاز


----------



## zoromba (9 يناير 2008)

thanx very much


----------



## أبوالوليد (9 يناير 2008)

جميل جدا

تسلم يدك

ودمتم..


----------



## zoromba (11 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## zoromba (18 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير على هالردود الجملية


----------



## محمدابوحية (18 يناير 2008)

مشكوووووووووور يا اخي


----------



## zoromba (20 يناير 2008)

الحمد لله الحمد لله


----------



## zoromba (28 يناير 2008)

الحمد لله الحمد لله


----------



## رغدة تمراز (28 يناير 2008)

تصميم حلو لكن اللون الابيض طاغي كتير


----------



## رغدة تمراز (28 يناير 2008)

لكن حلوة والاثاث راقي


----------



## Egy Mine (28 يناير 2008)

احسن حاجه نظام الإضاءة جاامد جداا


----------



## zoromba (4 فبراير 2008)

الحمد لله الحمد لله


----------



## ملولي (4 فبراير 2008)

ماشاءالله أفضل الصدقة أن يتعلم المسلم علمآ ثم يعلمه أخاه المسلم ..........................................


----------



## حسام بركي (4 فبراير 2008)

الشقة مودرن بس كتير بسيطة وكلاسيكية 
ياريت يكون فيها أكتر عمارة داخلية


----------



## zoromba (11 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## الواثقة بربها (11 فبراير 2008)

تصميم رائع و متميز 
اتمنى ان نرى المزيد من الاعمال المتميزه ان شاء الله


----------



## zoromba (12 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## zoromba (12 فبراير 2008)

ههههههههههههههه


----------



## مايزنر (13 فبراير 2008)

الديكور حلو والاخراج جميل


----------



## برنسيسه (13 فبراير 2008)

جميله جدااااااااا


----------



## حسام بركي (18 فبراير 2008)

صور حلوة وستايل مودرن جيد


----------



## zoromba (26 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## م. حيدر (28 فبراير 2008)

جهودك مشكورة -------- انا بالنسبة لي ارى الالوان في غاية الانسجام والتنسيق


----------



## zoromba (6 مارس 2008)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## zoromba (19 مارس 2008)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## zoromba (31 مارس 2008)

thnxxxxxxxx kteeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## أميرة الهندسة (2 أبريل 2008)

غاية في البساطة والروعة
الصورة الثانية أعجبتني كثيرا


----------



## zoromba (11 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير على الاهتمام والرد


----------



## zoromba (7 مايو 2008)

thnxxxxxxxx


----------



## zoromba (7 مايو 2008)

thnxxxxxxxx gedan


----------



## اكنيو (8 مايو 2008)

مشكووووووووووور اخي


----------



## first-arch (9 مايو 2008)

شكرا مع تقديري


----------



## المعماري اسامه (12 مايو 2008)

صور حلوه الي الامام


----------



## جنات الكوثر (12 مايو 2008)

اولا صورة في منتهي الجمال 
و انا لم احس ابدا انها مرسومة:14:
يا ريت تقولي ازاي عملتها و اذا كان:81:
عندك اي دروس للشرح يا ريت تبعتهلنا:14:


----------



## ابويونس (14 مايو 2008)

مشكووووروووييياان


----------



## ايمى فنون جميلة (14 مايو 2008)

good max work
keep it up


----------



## zoromba (30 يوليو 2008)

انا الحمد لله بقيت مهندس رسمى
واتخرجت الحمد لله


----------



## اري (31 يوليو 2008)

*تصميم رائع*

تصميم رائع فعلا


----------



## المصمم الراقي (1 أغسطس 2008)

جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييلة جدا جدا


----------



## المهندسة دنياقديما (1 أغسطس 2008)

كتير كتير حلو و الالوان فيها ذوق
ورغم بساطة الافكار بس كلشي بشكل عام كتير بيعقد
لأنو البساطة هي عنوان الجمال مو بس بالتصميم و الهندسة حتى بالانسان نفسو
موفق نشالله


----------



## archocine (1 أغسطس 2008)

لا توجد الكلمات للوصف بارك الله فيك


----------



## zoromba (16 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خيرعلى على هالتعليقات


----------



## zoromba (19 سبتمبر 2008)

الله اكبر
ما شاء الله


----------



## مهندس معماري وائل (21 سبتمبر 2008)

بدون مجاملة .........ابداااااااااااااااااااااااع.. شكرا لك


----------



## zoromba (6 أكتوبر 2008)

كل عام وانتم بخير وعافية


----------



## THE MONSTER XP (6 أكتوبر 2008)

رائع صديقي
هل إستعملت برنامج الفي ري مع الماكس؟


----------



## مهندس معماري2 (6 أكتوبر 2008)

عمل مميز ... بالتوفيق ودوما الى الامام...


----------



## معن (6 أكتوبر 2008)

احسنت رائع جدا


----------



## النوفره (6 أكتوبر 2008)

اعتقد ان الشقه عصريه لكن لا اتمنى العيش فيها


----------



## مودرن كير (18 أكتوبر 2008)

ممتازززززززززززه


----------



## assuamro (18 أكتوبر 2008)

بجد روعه والى الاماااااام وموفق ان شاء الله


----------



## سمر الكيالي (28 أكتوبر 2008)

رسومات جميلة واظهار مبدع---يعطيك العافية--اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## ع ا د ل (28 أكتوبر 2008)

الحمد لله الذي صخر لنا هذا


----------



## م/احمد الدمنهورى (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*مصر*

الله ىنور عليك فى حسن استغلال المساحات الضيقة.:8:


----------



## مصطفى حسين الطويبى (6 نوفمبر 2008)

لك كل التقدير وممتاز جدا


----------



## عقاري متمكن (6 نوفمبر 2008)

تصميم ولا اروع 
شكرا علي الجهد الرائع


----------



## zoromba (14 نوفمبر 2008)

http://eng-m-zoro.blogspot.com/


----------



## سـليمان (14 نوفمبر 2008)

حلوة جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدا


----------



## afifi_elnagms (14 نوفمبر 2008)

يا جماعه عندى شقه بمساحه 182متر؟اريد تقسيم جيد للحجرات والريسبشن وخلافه ممكن؟ وارجو مراسلتى على *****ى afifi_elnagms atyahoo.com ولكم الشكر وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## mehdi_b10 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*ممتاززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز*​


----------



## hermione (16 أغسطس 2010)

وااااو بجد تحفه تسلم ايدك


----------



## zoromba (17 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

